# Gigabyte G5 MD - Need Help!



## ice2009 (9. Februar 2022)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir zu Weihnachten als 2. Rechner das Gigabyte G5 MD (i5 11400H / nvidia GeForce RTX 3050Ti) gekauft.
Windows 10 habe ich anschließend ohne Probleme installiert. Leider läuft das bei einigen Anwendungen sehr instabil.
Discord restartet regelmäßig von selbst, bei COD Warzone dauert es kaum 30 Sekunden im Menü bis sich das Spiel aufhängt etc.
Verzweifelt versuchte ich Windows 11 zu installieren (USB-Stick und von DVD) jedes mal hängt es sich auf...Secure Boot etc. bla bla.
Das mit Windows 11 funktioniert nicht als Neuinstallation und auch nicht als Update über Windows 10!
Ich hätte allerdings eh lieber Windows 10 stabil am laufen, statt Windows 11... Das Notebook hat leider so ein ganz komisches Bios von Gigabyte...keine Ahnung was Secure Boot ist und ob es daran liegt. Keine Ahnung ob das On oder Off sein muss etc.
Ich bin echt am verrückt werden...

Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch da weiterhelfen...

Was viel wichtiger ist: Warum läuft Windows 10 so "bescheiden" obwohl alle Treiber aktuell sind etc?
Hardwareschaden? Oder muss ich auf dem Teil Windows 11 installieren?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Senfbruecke (10. Februar 2022)

Wie schaut es denn mit der Abwärme aus? 
Lüfter hörbar?  Luftstrom spürbar? 
Generell könnte es von einem mangelhaft verbauten Kühler bis zu defektem Arbeitsspeicher reichen, dazwischen ist alles möglich. Zu allererst Windows 10 installieren und danach mit synthetischen 
Benchmarks  weiter testen. Beginnend mit Prime95, danach die Grafikkarte mit dem Bench Tool vom MSI Afterburner und zu guter letzt einen Ram Stresstest. Sollten sich hier keine Hinweise ergeben, könnte noch die Festplatte getestet werden.


----------



## Nathenhale (10. Februar 2022)

RMA und zurück zum Händler. Das Geräte hat ja wohl zu funktionieren wenn man es kauft.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Februar 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> RMA und zurück zum Händler. Das Geräte hat ja wohl zu funktionieren wenn man es kauft.


Das halte ich für Quatsch. 
Er hat doch Windows 10 installiert. Das war ja nicht vorinstalliert. Demnach läuft das Gerät jetzt nicht wie im Zustand der Auslieferung und ich sehe nicht wo du da rechtssicher einen Hardwaredefekt ausgemacht haben willst. Was willst du denn sagen warum du es zurück schickst. Weil du zwar nicht weißt ob du es verbockt hast aber es gern direkt wiederholen magst? 

@ice2009 
Diacord ist eine Netzwerkkritische Anwendung. Mieses WLAN (ist immerhin ein Notebook) reicht schon um Probleme zu bekommen. Hast du selbst die Treiber installiert, oder das von Windows erledigen lassen?

Was CoD angeht, das klingt eher nach Hardware. Also zu heiß, oder Speicher voll. Bist du sicher dass die 3050 arbeitet und nicht die Intel-IGP?


----------



## ice2009 (11. Februar 2022)

Ich habe alles auf die RTX umgestellt. Temperatur ist in Ordnung. Das Teil gibt auch hörbar Performance wenn ich Spiele starte. Ich installieren die Tage einfach Windows 10 von einer älteren ISO (2018), ziehe die Updates und teste es erneut.

Der Laptop ist im Netzwerk/Internet über ein RJ45 Kabel angeschlossen, außerdem läuft Discord mittlerweile gut.


----------



## ice2009 (14. Februar 2022)

Hat alles nicht geholfen! Ich glaube der RAM ist kaputt. Wird eingeschickt.
Trotzdem danke an alle!


----------

